# Salt estimate



## jeffslawnservic (Apr 23, 2009)

I am looking to bid on a small doughnut shop that is open 24/7 and they were very interested in what I described as a zero tolerance policy. I wanted to get some feedback on a few things though before i submit a bid. Since this store is open 24/7 I figured that in the event of a large storm I would salt the main walks that lead into the store since they are high traffic areas after ever push or should I salt the whole property after every push? Also the past few winters we had several times where snow would thaw and refreeze during the night, do any services to combat that ice fall under the price I will give for salting the property?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What they want and what they want to pay are two different things. What did they do in past years?


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

i agree with grandview. As far as the way the operation goes. In the event of an all day or prolonged event. I would salt the entire lot including sidewalks after the first complete plowing and salt the stalls heavier. Throughout the storm you should more or less just be keeping the place open. A few passes through the parking lanes, open up some stalls for parking, hit the sidewalks, etc. when you make those passes I would just salt the main lanes through the lot and the walks, but this time salt the lanes heavier. What starts to happen is the cars if they come in will pick up and drag some of the salt into those stalls. Then after the storm and your final plowing salt it again. 

The refreeze you will have to salt. If it thaws and refreezes head out salt and then charge them for the amount of salt you used.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Open 24/7 & your offering zero tolerance. Better charge premium money your gonna have to live there to accomplish that


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

bristolturf;1378828 said:


> i agree with grandview. As far as the way the operation goes. In the event of an all day or prolonged event. I would salt the entire lot including sidewalks after the first complete plowing and salt the stalls heavier. Throughout the storm you should more or less just be keeping the place open. A few passes through the parking lanes, open up some stalls for parking, hit the sidewalks, etc. when you make those passes I would just salt the main lanes through the lot and the walks, but this time salt the lanes heavier. What starts to happen is the cars if they come in will pick up and drag some of the salt into those stalls. Then after the storm and your final plowing salt it again.
> 
> The refreeze you will have to salt. If it thaws and refreezes head out salt and then charge them for the amount of salt you used.


Yes


swtiih;1378963 said:


> Open 24/7 & your offering zero tolerance. Better charge premium money your gonna have to live there to accomplish that


And yes.


----------



## jeffslawnservic (Apr 23, 2009)

This is the places second year in business, according to the owner, the last guy they had would push every 8 inches and it was hard for cars to get into the parking lot. He said that timely service is more important to him than price. But we shall see about that.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

plowing at 8" I could see where cars have trouble, better have a detailed contract so each party understand


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

thats going to be a hard sale for you. Having to be there all the time and including salt is going to be a very expensive cost for a donut shop. 

If you offer plowing at 4" I bet he would be happy and at an acceptable price.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

I would give him the option for "zero tolerance" but on a 24/7 place that's mighty hard. Give him an option for your regular plow service as well. 

I would place a substantial bet that "Zero Tolerance" although sounding good after the service he received last year, will be outside his price range.


----------



## jeffslawnservic (Apr 23, 2009)

After thinking about it thats probably a better approach to look into, plowing at 4 inches. What I am think of doing is giving him a price for pre treat and to start plowing at somewhere between 2-4 inches and then plow every 4 inches after that. As long as I am not waiting until 6-8 inches accumulates, he should be happy. What eles should I be looking for that might be a problem. I know there are high foot traffic areas near the doors and there may be cars in the parking lot. Also some snow will be packed down anything else I should consider when I am putting the bid together.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Also some snow will be packed down anything else I should consider when I am putting the bid together.
Free coffee and donuts at time of service!


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

leigh;1380064 said:


> Also some snow will be packed down anything else I should consider when I am putting the bid together.
> Free coffee and donuts at time of service!


for all your plowsite buddies


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

I would bet the owner doesn't know what 8" of snow actually is. In my experience if the place had a large trigger one year without salt, they're not going to opt for zero tolerance let alone salt. By the end of the year they will be spending 5x the amount of money as previous years and it's just simply mind blowing to them.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

i agree with raymond that this customer and you for that matter dont really know what zero tolerance is. Zero tolerance means no snow on the lot. The trigger wouldnt start at 2-4" it would start at an inch, and you would be there about every 1-2" there after to keep it clean. 

I would put in your bid starting at 1-3.99" and inform him that you will plow when it reaches the trigger point and there after you will be there every 2" or so to open the lot up and salt. Is this place pretty busy even when its snowing out? I dont think there would be a need to pretreat, just salt it heavy after the first plow and then there after.


----------



## jeffslawnservic (Apr 23, 2009)

My original thought was zero tolerance but after thinking
about it more it is going to cost too Much to the customer, that's when I decided on plowing every 4 Inches or so


----------

